# Geographical Load Balancer



## bigb89 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've been wanting to set up some kind of load balancer that would work based on location.  So lets say I have a server in Europe and another in the US, then users in Europe would be directed to the Eropean server and users in US would get directed to the US server...

Now, I've been searching around for a way to achieve that, possibly using DNS (bind) to direct users accordingly, but I have not found anything too useful. 

Do any of you guys know a way that I could set that up?


----------

